# WTB 870 wingmaster barrel



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

Looking for a 12ga 870 wingmaster barrel with choke tubes. 3inch chamber a plus. Ravenna ohio


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

TTT


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

Still looking


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

What are excellent condition barrels selling for ? 870 wingmaster 12 ga 28 inch Rem Choke 3 in.


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't know havnt had much luck finding 1 . Do you have one you want to get rid of . what do you want for it.


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

TTT


----------

